

A New Way to Fund Entrepreneurs - betterway
http://www.peerbackers.com

======
david927
I'm putting together a micro-equity funding site, but the idea would be to get
companies to register in Jersey.

Any income would still be taxable, but you could circumvent the draconian
regulatory laws keeping micro-equity financing from happening.

So tell me, HN, what do you think?

------
cperciva
1\. This isn't new.

2\. This probably isn't legal, either.

